# IBC-Franken goes Falkenhütte-Tour Juni 2004



## All-Mountain (26. April 2004)

Hallo alle die mich noch kennen,

der Beelze únd ich haben beim Pizzaplaudern am Freitag ne kleine, feine Tour in den Alpen für die Üblichen Verdächtigen ausgemacht.

*Vom Rißtal zur Falkenhütte* aus dem Moser-Band 2 (Tour 29).

Ich bin die Tour noch nicht selbst gefahren, hab aber schon Bilder gesehen und gehört, dass das eine der besten Touren im Karwendelgebiet sein soll.

Termin:

*6. Juni 2004* 

Der Termin ist noch weit genug entfernt, also dürfte jeder noch genug Zeit haben an seiner Fitness zu arbeiten und den Termin mit Terminen seiner Freundin, Arbeitgeber o. ä. abzustimmen. 
*Ausreden zählen also nicht!!* .

Um das Wochenende abzurunden biete ich noch einigen (bis die Kapazität meines Wohnzimmerbodens erschöpft ist) an, schon am Samstag den 5 Juni  nach München zu kommen, noch einige Isartrails abzusurfen und den Abend im Biergarten ausklingen zu lassen. Am nächsten morgen geht's dann zeitig los ins Karwendelgebiet zur Tour.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Hier noch ein Bild der ÜV-Tour vom letzten Jahr (eventuell erkennt Ihr ja den einen oder anderen) und die Tourbeschreibungen und das Höhenprofil der Tour.

Grüße aus München
TOM aka All-Mountain


----------



## Beelzebub (26. April 2004)

gar kein reden bin natürlich als streckenmitaussucher dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. April 2004)

Wenn ja, bin ich dabei!!!

So, jetzt ist nur noch Platz für zwei Leute in Deinem Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, bin ich dabei!!!
> 
> So, jetzt ist nur noch Platz für zwei Leute in Deinem Wohnzimmer!




Gibts auch noch andere Zimmer zu belegen?? Der Alti braucht nachts immer so viel Platz     

Vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich Untrainiert auch mit, würd ich mir das WE freihalten. Kommt aber drauf an, wie weit ich mitm Lernen komme....

@Alti:

bietest Du Deine transporttechnischen Fahrdienste an oder klären wir das kurzfristig??


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch noch andere Zimmer zu belegen?? Der Alti braucht nachts immer so viel Platz



Hab leider nur zwei Zimmer. Du hast also die Wahl im Wohnzimmer von Alti an die Wand gedrückt zu werden oder nachts im Schlafzimmer von meinem Schnarchen nicht einschlafen zu können. Bei mir um die Ecke am Wettersteinplatz gibt's übrigens für Komfortbewusste ÜV's auch ein Hotel. Kann ja mal Fragen was die für die Übernachtung nehmen.



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich Untrainiert auch mit, würd ich mir das WE freihalten. Kommt aber drauf an, wie weit ich mitm Lernen komme....



Die 1100 Hm sollten auch untrainiert zu machen sein. Wir fahren ja kein Rennen. Nimm's Glitterfully mit, dann hast Du ne Ausrede  

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

Bevor ich Kohle für's Übernachten ausgeb, lass ich mich wohl eher vom Alti an die Wand drücken....

Dann kann ich auch mein 6,5Kg leichteres dänisches Schmuckstück (im Vergleich zum Glitterfully) mitnehmen, dann hätt ich nämlich ne Ausrede wg. der platzbeengten Übernachtung


----------



## Bateman (27. April 2004)

Ihr wisst aber schon dass da die SSDM in Arnheim is ???
Könnte für einige doch recht interessant sein...

BAteman


----------



## Altitude (27. April 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wisst aber schon dass da die SSDM in Arnheim is ???
> Könnte für einige doch recht interessant sein...
> 
> BAteman


Vor allem, für diejenigen, die schon gemeldet haben!

Shit!

Ich muß mich ausklinken...ich bin ab Freitag bis Sonntag in Arnheim!!!

Oder können wir evtl. ein Wochenende später nach Minga fahren???


@Bateman
Danke für den Hinweis! Kommts Dua auch nach Arnheim???


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mitm Alti hat mich diese Nachricht ja auch gerade erreicht..... ich wußt ja, da war irgendwas, aber ich glaub ich werd auch nimmer jünger   

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir das um evtl. ein oder 2 WE verschieben??


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2004)

Also an dem 06.Juni wäre ich auch dabei!!

Die Woche drauf geht nicht, da muß ich arbeiten!!!

WEnn dann gleich zwei wochen später!

Fang gerade wieder mit trainieren an, das heißt bis dahin bin ich wieder halbwegs fit!!


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Fang gerade wieder mit trainieren an, das heißt bis dahin bin ich wieder halbwegs fit!!




Selbst wennst net fit bist, machts nix.... dann wär ich als unfitter net so ganz allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2004)

Naja, fit ist immer so ne Definitionssache, hab seid einem halben Jahr überhaupt nix mehr getan, fang gerade wieder an, ab und an mal ne Runde biken und hin und wieder mal 5km joggen!!

Frazer, wir bilden dann die Nachhut!!!


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Frazer, wir bilden dann die Nachhut!!!



Aber 's Schlusslicht lass ich mir fei net streitig machen


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, für diejenigen, die schon gemeldet haben!
> 
> Shit!
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon sowas befürchtet. Ist der Beelze dann auch in Arnheim???Wartet mal bis der was dazu schreibt, der 6. war auch sein Wunschtermin.

Das Wochende drauf ist ja das WE nach Fronleichnam. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich da nicht auch wegfahre. Wir könnten ja da alle zusammen an den Lago fahren

Dann wären wir beim WE 19., 20 Juni. da würde es bei mir auch gehen.

Alternative: Wir teilen uns auf: Falkenhütte am 6. Juni und am 20. Juni Reintal oder ne andere geile Tour. Die Kampenwand im Chiemgau oder der Schachen stehen z. B. auch noch auf meiner Liste für 2004.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Bateman (27. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Bateman
> Danke für den Hinweis! Kommts Dua auch nach Arnheim???



ja, ich komme auch nach Arnheim...ich schreib dir mal ne PM...

Bateman


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2004)

Hey Jungs,

ich verabschiede mich mal für die nächsten 5 Tage vom Forum. Morgen früh geht's Gen-Italien an den Lago zum Bike-Festival. Also nicht wundern wenn von mir die nächsten Tage nix kommt.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob aus unserer Tour noch was wird.

Bis denne 
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (27. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch noch andere Zimmer zu belegen?? Der Alti braucht nachts immer so viel Platz



der braucht nicht viel platz,der darf sich nur nicht lattenstramm neben dich legen weil er gern unterm pennen das reiern anfängt   

sackra...... da is ja arnheim. ich hab mal wieder alles durcheinamdergeschmissen. dachte das ist an pfingsten,und da meine frau da ist hab ich mich gar nicht angemeldet. jetzt ist das ne woche später am rock in park WE.

vorschlag: wir machen dieses jahr 2 ride´s in den alpen, wenn man schon so nen vorposten hat.einmal am 6.6 und dann 2-3 wochen später.
was sagt die meute dazu?

ps: tom viel spaß beim festival


gruß vom festivalsmeider.soviel deppen auf einem haufen tu ich mir nich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grufti (28. April 2004)

Also, bei mir würde es  2-3 Wochen später auch besser passen und melde mich dann auch mal für´n "2Zimmerwohnzimmerplatz" an.


----------



## biker-wug (28. April 2004)

Ach du Schande, stimmt da ist Rock im Park  , da muß ich wahrscheinlich Dienst schieben!!

Das WE drauf hab ich von Sa auf So Nachtschicht, das ist eher schlecht und die beiden Sonntage da drauf ab 19.00Uhr Dienst, aber da könnt ich was drehen, das ging schon irgendwie!!!

Aber wenn am 06. was zusammengeht schau ich auf jeden FAll das ich mitkann!!!


----------



## nils (29. April 2004)

So, hallo Allerseits,

melde hiermit als Ex-Teilzeitfranke und ÜV mal starkes Interesse an. Mit dem Tremin muß ich mal sehen, der 6. würde passen, 2-3 Wochen später im Prinzip auch.
Würde auch einen Wohnzimmerliegeplatz beantragen...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Frazer (29. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Würde auch einen Wohnzimmerliegeplatz beantragen...
> 
> Gruß, Nils.



So langsam wirds ja zum Gruppenkuscheln


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Mai 2004)

Hi Leuts,

Grusse vom Lago aus dem Cafe Italia.

Deppen sieht man ueber 1000 Hm eigentlich keine mehr. Die sammels sich alle hier unten an den Eisdielen 

Hab mich gleich am ersten tag recht heftig hingelegt und bin zur Ueberzeugung gekommen, dass Protektoren doch ihren Sinn haben.

Wuerde die Zwei-Termin-Variante auch bevorzugen, dann wirds bei mir im Wohnzimmer nicht so voll.

Bis denn
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2004)

Sooo,

wieder mit geprellter Schulter und Knie zurück vom Bikefestival. 

Wenn ich mir die Postings so durchlese und richtig verstehe, lade ich mal für den 6. Juni Beelze, Nils und Biker-Wug zu mir ein. Adresse und Wegbeschreibung gibt's noch per E-Mail.

Beelze wollte Samstag Nachmittag nach München kommen, noch ein paar Isartrails surfen und den Nachmittag/Abend in München ausklingen lassen.

Am nächsten Tag geht's dann zur Falkenhütte-Tour in die Alpen.

Sagt mal Bescheid ob die Sache dann so klargeht.

Für dia anderen ÜV's müssen wir dann wohl einen neuen Termin finden. Vorschläge bitte.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander, 

das mit dem 06. Juni geht bei mir definitiv, allerdings kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich schon Samstag komme oder erst sonntag früh!!

Aber das machen wir noch aus!!

Ciao!!


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Mai 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> das mit dem 06. Juni geht bei mir definitiv, allerdings kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich schon Samstag komme oder erst sonntag früh!!
> 
> ...



@Dieter
mach das am besten mit'm Beelze aus. Würde sich ja anbieten, dass Ihr zu zweit fahrt. Ein Übernachtungsplätzle bei mir ist in jeden Fall für Euch reserviert.

@Nils
Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (4. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo,
> 
> 
> Für dia anderen ÜV's müssen wir dann wohl einen neuen Termin finden. Vorschläge bitte.
> ...



Juli....

Juni ist bei mir "dicht"


----------



## biker-wug (4. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter
> mach das am besten mit'm Beelze aus. Würde sich ja anbieten, dass Ihr zu zweit fahrt. Ein Übernachtungsplätzle bei mir ist in jeden Fall für Euch reserviert.
> 
> Das mach ich, kein Thema, wie gesagt muß nur erst mal noch abklären ob ich am Samstag schon kann oder nicht, daher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (4. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich sollte das ein Zitat werden, das kommt davon, wenn man schreibt und mit dem Kopf wo ganz woanders ist!!


----------



## biker-wug (4. Mai 2004)

So ein Scheiß, hab gerade erfahren, daß wir am 05. in Straubing auf einer Hochzeit sind und dort unten schon Hotelzimmer gemietet sind!! Muß jetzt also morgen erst mal klären ob ich mich da dann früh verdünisieren kann!!!!

     

Oh Mann, warum bring ich es nie auf die Reihe mir so dämlich Termine zu merken!!!

Also ich geb nochmal bescheid!!

@all mountain: Wann wollt ihr so in etwa in München wegfahren sonntag früh??


----------



## nils (4. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils
> Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?
> 
> Grüße
> TOM



Der 6. würde bei mir passen. Ich hab die Woche Vorlesungsfrei, bin also mit dem Anfahrtstermin flexibel.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Mai 2004)

@Nils
dann komm halt schon am Samtag, so gegen Mittag. Wenn Du Dir München auch noch etwas anschauen willst kannst Du gerne auch schon Samstag früh kommen.

@Dieter
Wir sollten schon schauen, dass wir um 8:30 bis 9 Uhr von München wegfahren.

@Alti
Welche WE's gehen bei Dir im Juli?

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti
> Welche WE's gehen bei Dir im Juli?
> 
> Grüße
> TOM



Worscht


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Worscht



Bei mir ebenfalls...


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain
@Dieter
Wir sollten schon schauen schrieb:


> Also mit der Abfahrtszeit könnte ich mich anfreunden, ich bin dabei, komm halt auf den letzten Drücker nach München!!


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

@Biker-Wug
Eventuell wäre es für Dich sogar günstiger wenn Du direkt zum Startplatz kommst, dann musst Du nicht nach München rein (ich wohn im Münchner Süden). Ich poste später mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung rein.

@Alti
Welches WE hätten's denn gern? 

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2004)

Das ist u.Umständen eine Idee, ich komme aber an betreffendem WE von Straubing rübergedüst!!

Also mal sehen!!

Da muß ich zuvor noch die Karte zu rate ziehen wie ich es mache, du wohnst München Giesing, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti
> Welches WE hätten's denn gern?
> 
> TOM


Wir wärs mim letzten Juli-Wochenende???


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist u.Umständen eine Idee, ich komme aber an betreffendem WE von Straubing rübergedüst!!
> 
> Also mal sehen!!
> 
> Da muß ich zuvor noch die Karte zu rate ziehen wie ich es mache, du wohnst München Giesing, oder???



"Giasing", genau. Wenn Du das alte 60er Stadion kennst, gleich um die Ecke.

Straubing ist so Nord-östlich von München. Da könntest Du wahrscheinlich über die A99 an München vorbei und zum Startplatz. Ich sag Dir aber noch  genau wo die Tour startet. 

@Alti
Dann stellen wir mal das letzte Juli WE zur Diskussion
30. bis 31. Juli????????????????
wie gschgts aus, Leute???

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2004)

Dann geht das soweit klar, komme vermutlich direkt an den Treffpunkt, muß aber noch gewaltig trainieren dieses Jahr, das seh ich schon!! Hoffe es wird ne gemütliche Tour!


An diesem Juli WE schaut es bei mir durchwachsen aus, ich hab da Springer, daß heißt ich erfahr erst kurz zuvor ob ich da arbeiten muß!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

Hier noch mal die Anfahrt zum Startplatz aus'm Moser


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2004)

Nur noch mal zu Erinnerung:

5. und 6. Mai Isartrails/Falkenhüttentour.

Beelze, Nils und Dieter wollten kommen.

Steht die Sache noch?

Grüße
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2004)

Hi Tom,

jaja, die Sache steht noch, du mußt mir allerdings noch sagen, bis wann ihr von München aus am Startplatz seid, damit ich in etwa einschätzen kann, wann ich in Straubing aufbrechen muß!!

Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2004)

jipp steht    brauch aber auch noch eine wegbeschreibung zu dir tom.

@dieter: wann willst du mir dein rad bringen???


----------



## nils (28. Mai 2004)

Dann meld ich mich auch mal. Bei mir sollte es auch klappen, wenn nichts mehr granatig schiefgeht. Ich würd dann auch schon am Samstagmittag in München eintreffen, falls das geht.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2004)

@Beelze
Ich hätte da vieleicht ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für Dich. Ich bin am Freitagabend auf ne Feier in Nürnberg eingeladen. Ich könnte Dich dann Samstag gegen Mittag (wie lang musst Du arbeiten?) nach MUC mitnehmen. Für die Rückfahrt könntest Du was mit Dieter ausmachen, wenn dem der Umweg nicht zu gross ist. Wär ein Vorschlag.

@Nils 
Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich so gegen 14 Uhr wieder in München. Da kannst Du dann bei mir aufschlagen.

Wegbeschreibung etc. schick ich Euch trotzdem mal per PM


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Mai 2004)

da werd ich mal am we den dieter kontaktieren.mal kucken ob das klappt.

ich muss am samstag bis 13 uhr worken und wäre danach sofort abfahrbereit.


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft könnten wir irgendwie auf die Reihe bringen, das könnte klappen.

Beelzes Bike in den Kofferraum, meins aufs Dach, da wäre schon was zu machen!

Themawechsel, wann wollt ihr Sonntag früh am Treffpunkt wegfahren??

Damit ich mich mal schlau machen kann wie lang ich da von Straubing aus unterwegs bin!

Ciao


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2004)

@Nils
13 Uhr Abfahrt in Nürnberg, heißt Beelze und ich wären am Samstag so um 15 Uhr in München.
@Dieter
Ich würde vorschlagen wir sollten uns am Sonntag um 9:30 am Moser Startplatz treffen. Dann bleibt noch genügend Zeit um die Tour genüßlich und ohne Stress zu fahren und Ihr kommt zu einer vernünftigen Zeit wieder nach Hause.
Grüße
TOM


----------



## nils (28. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils
> 13 Uhr Abfahrt in Nürnberg, heißt Beelze und ich wären am Samstag so um 15 Uhr in München.



Ok, dann kann ich ja am Samstag Morgen gemütlich losfahren und schauen wieviel Gurkerei die direkte Version über die Landstraße ist. Das sind dann nämlich 90 km weniger als über die Stauautobahn A8. Und falls ich zu früh da bin, tingel ich halt noch mit dem Rad ein wenig durch München...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter
> Ich würde vorschlagen wir sollten uns am Sonntag um 9:30 am Moser Startplatz treffen. Dann bleibt noch genügend Zeit um die Tour genüßlich und ohne Stress zu fahren und Ihr kommt zu einer vernünftigen Zeit wieder nach Hause.




Das klingt ganz gut, ja, dann muß ich auch nicht ganz so früh in Straubing los!!

Das paßt hervorragend!

Tom, schick mir mal noch ne PN oder E-Mail mit deiner Handynummer, für den Fall der Fälle!!


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ganz gut, ja, dann muß ich auch nicht ganz so früh in Straubing los!!
> 
> Das paßt hervorragend!
> 
> Tom, schick mir mal noch ne PN oder E-Mail mit deiner Handynummer, für den Fall der Fälle!!



Wegbeschreibung und Nummern kommen in Kürze per PM.

@Beelze
Ich hätte da auch nen Rahmen an den ein paar Komponenten drangeschraubt werden müssten. Ich schreib Dir per PM noch genaueres, eventuell könntest Du mir da weiterhelfen...

Grüße
TOM
*dermorgendiekampenwandbiked*


----------



## biker-wug (31. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hab gestern mal mit nem Bekannten bei uns die Generallprobe für die Tour gemacht, 40 km, geschätzte 800-1000 Höhenmeter über die Tour verteilt, das ganze in drei Stunden, ich sags euch, ich war echt maximal am ENDE!!

War aber echt spaßig und ist besser gelaufen als erwartet, obwohl ich ja noch nicht allzuviel unterwegs war dieses Jahr!

Das läßt Hoffnung in mir aufkommen, daß ich euch nächsten Sonntag nicht zu sehr aufhalte!!

Freu mich auf jeden Fall ohne Ende auf die Tour!! 



P.S. @Tom, schick mir bitte mal deine Handynummer per PN, muß noch was mit der Anfahrt klären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich hab dieses WE zwei Touren im Chiemgau gemacht. Kampemwand und Marquartstein-Schnappenkirche. Die machten zusammen 2500 Hm. Die Kampenwand war aber schon sehr "gach" mit bis zu 24% Steigung auf mehrere Kilometer, da bin ich echt an meine Grenzen gestossen. 
Ganz so heftig wird's auf unserer Tour nicht werden (bis auf ein kurzes Trail- und ein Tragestück).
Wir müssen allerdings noch diese Woche die aktuelle Schneelage checken. Die Hütte liegt auf 1848 HM oben. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die nächstes WE schon komplett ohne Schnee fahrbar ist. Notfalls müssen wir kurzfristig umdisponieren.
@Dieter
Nummern sind unterwegs.
Grüße
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung, daß ich am Sonntag die Bremse spiele, ich bin dieses Jahr wirklich noch nicht allzugut im Training, aber da müßt ihr durch  !!

Das mit der Schneegrenze sollten wir uns wirklich mal anschauen, wie soll Sonntag eigentlich das Wetter werden??


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2004)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung, daß ich am Sonntag die Bremse spiele, ich bin dieses Jahr wirklich noch nicht allzugut im Training, aber da müßt ihr durch  !!
> 
> Das mit der Schneegrenze sollten wir uns wirklich mal anschauen, wie soll Sonntag eigentlich das Wetter werden??



Keine Angst wir schleppen Dich schon mit hoch Stresser sind wir ja alle nicht wie Du weißt. Den Nils schicken wir halt, wenn's Ihm zu langweillig wird zum spielen irgendeine, eigentlich nicht fahrbare, Alternativ-Abfahrt runter 

Wettermäßig sieht's bis jetzt noch gut aus, wobei es die Frage ist wie zuverlässig heute eine Vorhersage für Sonntag ist. Die Hütte macht pünktlich für uns am Samstag zum erstenmal auf. Da werde ich mal anrufen und wegen der Schneelage Fragen.
Wenn's wg. Schnee nicht klappt hätte ich auch schon eine Ersatz-Tour anzubieten: "Von Urfeld zum Herzogsstand". Etwas weniger Hm aber super Ausblicke runter auf den Walchensee. 
Naja, wir werdens sehen.
Bis denne
TOM


----------



## nils (1. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst wir schleppen Dich schon mit hoch Stresser sind wir ja alle nicht wie Du weißt. Den Nils schicken wir halt, wenn's Ihm zu langweillig wird zum spielen irgendeine, eigentlich nicht fahrbare, Alternativ-Abfahrt runter



 

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu!

*schonmaldenFallschirmzusammenfaltundProtektorenanleg*


Dann muß ja nur noch das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen. Laut Wetter.de Regenrisiko bei 24%, bei Wetter.com 0%. Vielleicht wird's ja doch noch was mit einer Schlammschlacht 

@Tom:
Dann plane ich mal für Samstag ca. 15:30 Uhr bei den Zielkoordinaten mit Isomatte und Schlafsack einzutreffen. Was ist eigentlich für den Abend gedacht? Pasta-Essen gehen oder selberkochen?
Es könnte ja jeder was für z.B. Spagetti mit irgendwas mitbringen (weil billiger).

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Juni 2004)

laut radio solls zum we hin wieder besser werden vom wetter.lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen. tom hat ja ne alternativroute in peto.

@tom: wie sieht das jetzt mit dem mitfahren aus???
@dieter: hast du auch genügend platz am sonntag für mich zurück???

@nils: gute frage!!!! erst toms küche belagern und danach in biergarten  
was soll wir denn fürs frühstück mitbringen???


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juni 2004)

@beelze: Keine Sorge, ich mach mein Bike am Heimweg aufs Dach, dann kann ich deins in den Kofferraum schlichten, das klappt schon!!

Jungs, ihr könntet mir einen riesen Gefallen tun, und zwar mir evtl. gekühlte Getränke mitbringen, weiß nicht ob ich am Sonntag in dem Hotel was gekühltes hab, sprich ob da eine Minibar drin ist, die ich leeren könnte????  

Alternativ Route oder Original Route, wird schon was werden!!


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Juni 2004)

he he in minibars ist doch meißtens alk drinne. willste dich wohl zuknallen


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2004)

Wow hier geht's ja ab
@Beelze
Mitfahren geht klar. PM mir mal wo genau ich Dich abholen soll.
@Dieter
Keine Angst, ich füll in meinen Camelback einfach nur Leitungswasser rein. Das Wasser in München ist eh besser als jedes Mineralwasser. Sag einfach wieviel Du brachst, dann bringen wir Dir was mit. Wir müssen am Abend vorher eh noch telefonieren, dass wenn wir wegen Schneelage den Herzogsstand fahren sollten du zu mir nach München kommst.
@Nils 
Eigentlich hatte ich Biergarten angedacht. Wir können uns aber gerne vorher bei mir noch mit Pasta vollstopfen. 
Danach in Biergarten oder eventl. ins Zoozie's. Das ist ne recht lockere Kneipe, bei der man auch gut draußen sitzen kann. Zum Frühstücken müsst Ihr nix mitbringen, das geht auf's Haus.

Ansonsten freu ich mich jetzt schon auf's nächste WE. 
GRüße
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juni 2004)

@all mountain: Am Abend zuvor telefonieren ist kraß, da bin ich auf der Hochzeit, wer weiß ob ich da noch verständliches Deutsch raus bekomme  ??

Mir ist eh laut Routenplaner aufgefallen, daß ich direkt an München vorbeifahre, da ich die A92 rüberkomme, auf die A9 und dann die A99 Ostumfahrung!
Ist der kürzeste und schnellste Weg, aber das klären wir noch telefonisch, da meld ich mich bei euch!!
Da geb ich dann auch die Getränkebestellung durch, Münchner Wasser klingt gut, dazu bring ich mir dann nen Schuß Apfelsaft mit und gut is!!


@Beelze: Die Minibar zum kühlen!!! Zum vollaufen lassen die Hochzeit!!  

als denn, ein gute Nacht an alle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2004)

@Biker-Wug
Also die Sache ist so: Die Hütte macht ja am Samstag zum erstenmal in diesen Jahr auf. D. h. sobald ich in München bin (so gegen 15 Uhr) ruf ich den Hüttenwirt an und frag nach wie es mit der Schneelage aussieht. 
Wenn Du mich dann so gegen 16 Uhr anrufen könntest, kann ich Dir Bescheid sagen ob wir die Falkenhütte oder eine Alternativtour fahren. Alternativ kann ich Dir natürlich auch ne SMS schreiben. Wenn Falkenhütte dann um 9:30 am Moser-Treffpunkt. Wenn wir den Herzogsstand fahren, dann so gegen 9:00 Uhr bei mir. Der Weg ist von der 92er aus auch relativ einfach zu finden, kommt per PM. 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juni 2004)

Klingt gut, das wird schon klappen, da mach ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorge, und Giesing find ich notfalls auch noch!!

Ich ruf am Samstag einfach mal bei Dir durch, machen wir es so!!

Muß doch mal reinhören, was ihr drei ÜV´s in München so treibt!!    oder    oder   ??


----------



## nils (2. Juni 2004)

Zur Essensfrage einfach mal ein Vorschlag:
Für Pasta hätte ich da ein extrem einfaches und extrem leckeres Rezept für eine Blattspinat-Gorgonzola Sauce mit etwas Knoblauch. Könnte auch die erforderlichen Zutaten mitbringen. Kann aber gerne auch was anderes sein...


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Essensfrage einfach mal ein Vorschlag:
> Für Pasta hätte ich da ein extrem einfaches und extrem leckeres Rezept für eine Blattspinat-Gorgonzola Sauce mit etwas Knoblauch. Könnte auch die erforderlichen Zutaten mitbringen. Kann aber gerne auch was anderes sein...


Hi Nils,
dann bring mal mit. Bei mir gäb's nämlich nur Fertigsoße aus der Packung
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2004)

@nils: klingt gut. knofi brauchste nich kaufen,hab ich noch zur genüge hier  

@tom: lern du mal kochen


----------



## nils (3. Juni 2004)

@Beelze:
Super, dann bringst du den Knoblauch mit. Kannst du auch noch Spagetti mitbringen?

Dann bringt ich mit:
-Blattspinat (der gute tiefgefrorene )
-Gorgonzola
-Gewürzkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (3. Juni 2004)

Allein wegen dem Futter würd sich der Weg nach München ja lohnen   

Shit is ja nur, dass ich leider wirklich keine Zeit habe, zum Mitfahren


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Juni 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> @Beelze:
> Super, dann bringst du den Knoblauch mit. Kannst du auch noch Spagetti mitbringen?
> 
> Dann bringt ich mit:
> ...


Des passt scho Beelze, Spagetti hab ich tonnenweise dahein (auch wenn ich nicht richtig kochen kann)

TOM


----------



## nils (4. Juni 2004)

So, das Radl ist jetzt auch gleich wieder salonfähig. Es hatte in den letzten Monaten die ein oder andere Schlammkruste angesetzt und durch die Putzaktion sicher 236 g leichter. Das Teil geht am Sonntag sicher ab wie Schmidts Katze 
Ich sollte auch mit meiner Prognose recht behalten, daß es bei dem neuen Rahmen (den es auf Garanite gab, da der alte um die Dämpferaufnahme mehrere Risse gebildet hatte) und speziell bei den lieblos hingebruzelten Schweißnähten um die Dämpferaufnahme kein Jahr dauert, bis sich wieder die gleichen Risse bilden. Den ersten kleinen Riss hab ich schon entdeckt  (und der Rahmen hat wieder 5 Jahre Garantie  )
Bald kann ich wohl Biketeile nur noch unter Pseudonym oder über Drittpersonen kaufen  

Bis morgen, Nils.


----------



## biker-wug (4. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

also ich hab mein Bike schon ins Auto verladen, da ich jetzt dann auf die Arbeit muß und nach der Spätschicht keinen Bock mehr hab, das zu machen!

Dachträger mit Schiene ist auch schon auf dem Auto, damit ich Beelze mit heim nehmen kann und nicht einsam und verlassen in München stehen lassen muß!!

Ich ruf morgen entweder bei Tom oder Beelze nochmal kurz durch, damit ich weiß welche Tour es wird, die wir fahren!

Etwas für Erste Hilfe hab ich auch im Auto, muß ich nur noch verpacken in den Rucksack. Der Beruf verpflichtet  !

Als denn Leute, freu mich auf Sonntag, wünsch euch einen netten Tag morgen in München mit euren Spaghetti mit Blattspinat!!!!

Ciao, bis Sonntag früh um neun beim Tom!!


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2004)

@Dieter
Ich hab den Beelze leider absagen müssen. Ich fahre etz doch nicht nach Nbg. Er kommt vermutlich mit dem eigenen Auto nach MUC.



			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sollte auch mit meiner Prognose recht behalten, daß es bei dem neuen Rahmen (den es auf Garanite gab, da der alte um die Dämpferaufnahme mehrere Risse gebildet hatte) und speziell bei den lieblos hingebruzelten Schweißnähten um die Dämpferaufnahme kein Jahr dauert, bis sich wieder die gleichen Risse bilden. Den ersten kleinen Riss hab ich schon entdeckt  (und der Rahmen hat wieder 5 Jahre Garantie  )
> Bald kann ich wohl Biketeile nur noch unter Pseudonym oder über Drittpersonen kaufen
> 
> Bis morgen, Nils.



Verstehe ich gar nicht, wo Du doch so schonend mit dem Bike umgehst Da ich jetzt nicht nach Nbg fahre kannst Du auch schon gegen Mittag nach MUC kommen, wenn Du willst.

Also bis Morgen, ich hoffe ja das Wetter ist gnädig mit uns.
Grüße
TOM


----------



## nils (4. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich gar nicht, wo Du doch so schonend mit dem Bike umgehst



Ja ist mir auch ein Rätsel 
Ne im Ernst, ich fahr zwar manchmal schon etwas flotter bergab, aber keine DH-Strecken sondern fast ausschließlich Singletrails und keine großen Stufen. Dazu darf man noch keinen Freerider brauchen müssen (komischer Satz...). Immerhin wurde das G-Zero FX als "Enduro" verkauft und nicht als reines Leichtbaufully. Mal sehen wieviel Rahmen ich noch von Scott bekomme  aber noch hält es ja.




			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich jetzt nicht nach Nbg fahre kannst Du auch schon gegen Mittag nach MUC kommen, wenn Du willst.



Ich wollte zu einer recht humanen Zeit losfahren, also so zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr, und laut map24 beträgt die Fahrzeit auf der direkten Variante 5 Stunden (dafür 90 km weniger). Also zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr sollte ich da sein.
Wie sieht es mit einer kleinen Isarrunde morgen Nachmittag aus?

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte zu einer recht humanen Zeit losfahren, also so zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr, und laut map24 beträgt die Fahrzeit auf der direkten Variante 5 Stunden (dafür 90 km weniger). Also zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr sollte ich da sein.
> Wie sieht es mit einer kleinen Isarrunde morgen Nachmittag aus?
> 
> Gruß, Nils.



So um 15:00 Uhr müßte der Beelze dann auch da sein. Je nach Wetter würde ich sagen können wir noch biken oder nicht. An der Isar ist es auf jeden Fall noch recht schlammig. Ich fürchte das Bike putzen war umsonst...
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (4. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter
> Ich hab den Beelze leider absagen müssen. Ich fahre etz doch nicht nach Nbg. Er kommt vermutlich mit dem eigenen Auto nach MUC.



Gut zu wissen, dann bau ich eben noch schnell den Dachträger runter, spart doch ne menge Sprit ohne!!

Ciao Leute, bis Sonntag, wie gesagt ich meld mich!

Und ich ess auch morgen mein Tellerchen schön leer, damit das Wetter gut wird!!! VERSPROCHEN


----------



## nils (4. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte das Bike putzen war umsonst...
> TOM










mal sehen, ob ich das überstehe...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2004)

Hall Ihr daheimgebliebenen ÜV's,

kleiner Zwischenbericht:
-bei der Tour haben wir weil die Falkenhütte offenbar noch zu ist kurzfristig umdisponiert. Wir fahren jetzt die Tour "Vom Valepp zur EHJ-Klause". Wetterasussichten für Morgen siehen auch gut aus.
-Beelzes Versuche meine neuen Kurbeln zu montieren sind wegen Werkzeugausfall leider gescheitert.
und...
Nils ist schon fleißig beim kochen..

Grüße aus Giesing
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (7. Juni 2004)

sonntag 23:15 zuhause aufgeschlagen!!!

morgen wird ausführlich von diesem einzigarten wochenende berichtet


----------



## nils (7. Juni 2004)

Montag 01:43 Uhr eingetroffen!

Hat nur knapp unter 4 Sdt für 350 km Landstraße gedauert. So gut wie kein Verkehr und im Gegensatz zum Samstag trockene Straßen, demensprechend war bis auf die ein oder andere Ortschaft "dem Straßenverlauf angepasstes Tempo" angesagt  . Da hat es auch nicht gestört, daß kurz nach München der Tacho nicht mehr funktionierte, da die seit über 100000 km klickende und knarzende Tachowelle keinen Bock mehr hatte und den Geist aufgab.
Wie heißt es doch so schön: was man nicht weiß, macht einen nicht heiß 

Ach so und biken waren wir auch noch. Mehr dazu aber auch erst morgen...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute, 

bin gestern um 23.00 Uhr wieder in Weißenburg aufgeschlagen, noch ne Pizza reingeknallt, eine heiße Dusche genommen und fix und alle ins Bett gefallen!!

Beelze hatte mit den Worten, DU SCHLÄFST HEUTE NACHT GUT  voll und ganz recht!!

Hab geschlafen wie ein stein, jetzt geh ich mal mein Auto ausräumen und dann arbeiten. 

@Beelze: Wir erwarten von Dir einen Tourbericht!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
da bin ja froh, dass Ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seid. Orientierungsprobleme und Pannen hatten wir ja schon genug an dem WE.
Ich fand's, obwohl etwas chaotisch (oder grad deswegen), übrigens recht witzig. Das schreit nach ner Wiederholung.
Mein Baby hab ich heute Morgen gleich zum Bike-Schrauber bei mir um die Ecke gebracht. Morgen kann ichs wieder abholen   .

Die Bilder vom WE und der Tour sind übrigens recht witzig, werd mal schauen, dass ich Sie bald online hab. Wenn Ihr die Orginale (plus Filmchen) haben wollt, PMt mir mal Eure Adressen, dann schicke ich Euch die Pic's auf CD zu.

So jetzt muss ich aber mal was arbeiten 
Grüße
TOM


----------



## nils (8. Juni 2004)

So nun ein kleiner Bericht:

*Samstag:*
Beelze und ich trudelten schon am Samstag Nachmittag bei Tom ein, um am Sonntag Morgen schön ausgeschlafen zur Tour starten zu können. Nach einem erfolglosen Versuch, die Kurbeln an Toms Element zu tauschen, wurden noch die Kohlhydratspeicher mit Spagetti aufgefüllt und nach ein bisschen Bike-Filmchen schauen noch ein Bierchen in der Stadt getrunken.

*Sonntag:*
Am Sonntag begann dann (eigentlich viel zu früh) ein ziemlich langer Tag, aber alles mal der Reihe nach. Um 7:15 Uhr klingelte der Wecker, dann lecker Frühstück und Kaffee und pünktlich um 9 Uhr kam Dieter und setzte sich noch kurz dazu.
_Die Anfahrt:_
Kurz darauf wurden die Bikes in die Autos gepackt und losgefahren. Eine Karte war nicht mit an Bord, naja, die Moser Anfahrtsbeschreibung wirds schon richten. Mmh, soweit so gut, verfahren haben wir uns trotzdem (war ja noch früh). Und da in Österreich der Sprit so billig ist waren wir mit fast leeren Tanks unterwegs, was sich als grober Fehler herausstellen sollte. Wir blieben zwar nicht liegen, aber die Tankstelle direkt hinter der Grenze hatte sich in eine Baustelle verwandelt und um zurückzufahren war zuwenig Sprit da. Schöne Sch****. Also weiter nach Ösiland rein. Tanke gefunden, in die Schlange gestellt... warten... (*gähn*) warten... getankt. In der Tanke einen Blick in die Karte geschmissen und festgestellt, das wir wieder ziemlich weit zurück müssen um dann noch ein ganzes Stück zu fahren (mittlerweile war es nicht mehr ganz so früh...). Nach nur 3 Stunden Anfahrt mit dem Auto erreichten wir dann den ersehnten Startplatz der Tour.
_Die Tour:_
Um 13 Uhr saßen wir dann endlich auf unseren Bikes, und nach einem kleineren Anstieg über schön gelegene Waldautobahnen erreichten wir nach einer 3/4 Stunde die "Erzherzog Johann Klause". Laut Moser war hier die erste Rast vorgesehen und so fügten wir uns unserem Schicksaal und ließen uns erst mal die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen 
Danach erwartete uns der längste Anszieg der Tour mit ca. 500 hm Waldautobahn am Stück. Die Landschaft ist einfach hübsch in der Gegend. Nach kleinen Orientierungsschwierigkeiten durch neue unbeschilderte (und noch nicht im Moser beschriebene) Wege erreichten wir den höchsten Punkt der Tour.
Der Einstieg für den Singletrailsdaownhill war zwar etwas knifflig zu finden, dafür dann aber umso schöner. Irgendwie liebe ich ja diese Moser-Tragestücke  Die nassen Wurzeln forderten aber doch den ein oder anderen Bodenkontakt mit den Füßen, um gründlicheren Bodenkontakt mit anderen Körperteilen zu vermeiden.
Nach dem kurzen Stück folgte ein traumhaft schöner Singletrail, den sogar ein Bach so schön fand, das er den gleichen Weg nahm. Wer bis hier hin noch sauber und trocken war, war es nun nicht mehr. Der Weg bestand fast nur noch aus Wurzeln, Steinen und Wasser. Getreu nach dem Motto "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" konnte man aber den Federelementen ordentlich was zu schlucken geben und einfach über alles drüberbraten, so man denn ein Bike mit solchen Teilen dabei hatte  *seufz*
Der Bach fand dann aber irgendwann wieder ein eigenes Bettchen und so ging noch ein kurzes Stück hübscher Trail mit teilweise sehr steilen, bzw. manchmal senkrechten, Abhängen weiter.
Nach einer kleinen Waldautobahnpause kam ein weiteres Stückchen Trail, der mit sehr engen Haarnadelkurven, glitschigen runden Steinen, glitschigem Untergrund und steilen Abhängen ein paar Schiebe-/Tragepassagen bereithielt (vielleicht bei trockenem und mit Toprope...  ).
Nun ging es daran den Rückweg anzutreten. Da wir wieder bei der Erzherzog Johann Klause vorbeikamen, nahmen wir dort auch wieder eine kleine Stärkung ein, die wir noch ohne es zu wissen sehr gut bebrauchen konnten. Denn jetzt begann der spaßige Teil...
Kurz nach der Klause war da so eine Kruezung, ein paar Schilder und eine etwas ungeschickte Beschreibung im Moser. Sollten wir dem Schild "ww16a" wie im Moser oder "Valepp" folgen? Da Waldautobahnen überall im Universum von jeder Seite gleich aussehen und wir weder karte noch Glaskugel dabei hatten entschieden wir uns für die schwammige Moser-Beschreibung "ww16a". Der Weg kam uns nicht wirklich bekannt vor. Auch das fehlen jeglicher sonstiger Schilder und Bike-Bremsspuren war etwas seltsam. Irgendwann fing dann auch noch Toms Schlatwerk an, etwas unpräzise zu werden. Es widerstrebte aber tapfer den Einstellversuchen von Beelze und mir. Etwas später Riss dann der Schaltzug. Immerhin wussten wir jetzt, warum sich das Ding nicht einstellen ließ  Nach etwas Improviesiererei hatten wir aber dann immerhin den 2. Gang drin.
Die Zeit war mittlerweile schon sagen wir mal "etwas fortgeschritten". Wir wussten immernoch nicht wo wir waren haben auch keine Menschenseele getroffen, wussten aber wenigstens, daß wir falsch waren und seit der Klause schon wirklich einige Höhenmeter gefahren sind (so ca. 500 hm, oder sowas)... also runter zur Klause und dem Schild "Valepp" folgen *hagottzackradelikruzifixnochemolsoascheißdreck*
Nach ein paar Metern auf dem Weg nach dem Schild "Valepp" erkannten wir auch wieder, daß wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und daß noch 220 hm sauberer Waldautobahnanstieg vor uns lag. Also den 1. Gang rein (oder weiter den 2. drinlassen  ) und den Berg raufkurbeln. Aldi-Fitness und Powerbar Riegel erleichterten den Anstieg etwas.
Wir waren dann um kurz vor 20 Uhr wieder an den Autos, alle ziemlich geschafft und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) glücklich. Fast 7 Stunden für eine 4 Stunden Tour ist gar nicht schlecht, normal fahren kann ja jeder 
Dadurch, daß der Rückweg ja jetzt bekannt war und der spätnachmittagliche Wochenendheimfahrerstau am Tegernsee weg war, waren wir auch schon um 21 Uhr wieder in München.
Um etwa 21:45 waren dann die einzelnen Autos bepackt und dann sind Beezle, Dieter und meinereiner von Tom wieder heimgefahren.

*Fazit:*
Was ein geiler Sonntag, irgendwie war alles etwas verplant und doch hat alles geklappt. Schöne Tour, schönes Wetter, hübsche Trails und alle heilgeblieben. Dan kann man nicht meckern.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juni 2004)

dem ist ja fast nix hinzuzufügen  

außer das nils ja nur so schlecht aus dem bett kam weil er noch vor dem einpennen im bike workshop blättern musste  

das ich fast 100km mit leuchtender reserveleuchte durch die gegend gegondelt bin.

und das ich bissel früher am auto war  


ach war das scheee!!


----------



## biker-wug (8. Juni 2004)

Nils hat eigentlich alles gesagt, was es zu der Tour zu sagen gibt, war einfach genial!! Trotz der Verfahrer mit dem Auto und dem Bike, das fing bei mir schon morgens auf dem Weg zu Tom an, da hatte ich schon den ersten Verfahrer drin, aber was solls.

Es war ein genialer Tag, es war sehr spaßig, allerdings hat der Umweg mich ganz schön an meine konditionellen Grenzen gebracht.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich wieder dabei, wenn unser All Mountain zum biken der ÜV´s in München ausruft!!

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder!!


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2004)

Regentage haben auch ihre guten Seiten: 
Ich hab's heute endlich geschafft, den Tourbericht von unserer Valepp-EHJ-Tour online zu stellen. 
Ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und hab Nils genialen Tourberich mit verbraten (Danke Nils, Tantiemenanteil geht an Dich)

All-Mountain Home 

Grüße
TOM

PS: Wann starten wir die nächste IBC-Alpentour?????? Dann wäre die Falkenhütte endlich fällig.


----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2004)

Schöne Bilder Jungs,

wie ich sehe hattet Ihr euren Spaß...

...wir in Arnheim auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=118462

@All Mountain
Ich kann wohl kein ganzes Wochenende in die große böse Stadt kommen...

Hr_Maier und ich werden evtl in aller Herrgotts Früh direkt anreisen...

Ich meld mich bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2004)

Hi miteinander,

bin von meinem Italienurlaub mit Bikeverbot wieder daheim und darf mir gleich die Bilder der superchaotischen oberspaßigen Valepp Tour ansehen, was will man mehr!

Auch mich würde interessieren wann die nächste ÜV Alpentour startet mit unserem Frankenvorposten in MÜnchen!!!

Ich versprech auch zuvor etwas zu trainieren!!

Ciao!


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

lustige bilder  

jo gerne wieder. aber dann mit vollen tanks und karte zum orientieren


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2004)

Volle Tanks und Karten!!!

Klingt nicht schlecht, muß ich zugeben!!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2004)

OK, für volle Tanks müßt Ihr schon selber sorgen (vorzugsweise schon in München).

Die Karten kann ich organisieren, das sollte auch kein Problem sein.

Aber der Termin?????

Ich schlag einfach mal keck den 11.07  vor......


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

naja wenn mir bestimmte personen sagen es wären max. noch 40km zu fahren, verlass ich mich da natürlich darauf. mir hätte die wegbeschreibung schon zu denken geben müssen   

hmpf. 11.7 muss ich passen. da werd ich grad von frankreich wieder heimfahren. muss doch den ulle anfeuern


----------



## Frazer (21. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlag einfach mal keck den 11.07  vor......




Ich plädieren mal für nen anderen Termin.

Bin nämlich am 10. auf einen Polterabend eingeladen, daher glaub ich kaum, dass ich am 11. entsprechend fit sein werde   

Vorausgesetzt, ihr nehmt mich überhaupt mit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie dachte ich mir schon das das mit dem Termin es etwas schwieriger werden könnte  

Noch zwei Versuche:

18.07 oder 25.07
Mir persönlich wäre dabei der 25. lieber.

@Beelze
War nur für's nächstemal gemeint. Ich hab aus der Geschichte auch gelernt...


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juni 2004)

Also bei mir sind beide Termine eher durchwachsen, am 18.07. muß ich bis früh um sieben arbeiten.

Und die Woche drauf am 25.07. muß ich um 19.00 Uhr anfangen!

Außer wir machen am 18. wieder so eine soziale Uhrzeit wie 09.00 Uhr in München, dann kann ich es trotz allem schaffen!

ciao


----------



## Altitude (25. Juni 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> 18.07 oder 25.07
> Mir persönlich wäre dabei der 25. lieber.



am 18. kann ich nicht...evtl. am 25. , aber dann eine Morgens hin - Abends zurück-Aktion...

Bis die Tage...


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> am 18. kann ich nicht...evtl. am 25. , aber dann eine Morgens hin - Abends zurück-Aktion...
> 
> Bis die Tage...



@Alti&Dieter
Dann merken wir uns doch mal den 25. vor. 
Wegen mir kömmer auch noch früher starten, dann kommt Ihr auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig zurück. Natürlich nur, wenn Ihr kein Problem mit dem früh aufstehen habt. 

Treffen würde ich mich aber nicht unbedingt in München, sondern so, dass jeder möcglichst direkt zum Startplatz fahren kann, oder direkt am Startplatz.

Was sagt denn unser Familienpapa Mario dazu?

Grüße
TOM


----------

